# Rude postings.



## Admin (May 4, 2012)

My apologies that I did not delete the rude posts from the site earlier.
This was because I wanted to catch the culprits rather than just deleting them.

Anyway my mission was successful!

Their internet services providers have suspended their internet access and blocked this sites i.p from their network.
I have emailed all the details to the authorities and they will be getting a visit on tuesday to explain their crimes. 




And I think their Mummies and Daddies are going to be upset to when they find out they also also suspended from school! 

Thanks to the schools I.T. department for helping me catch them 

Time for a coffee I think.


----------



## maingate (May 4, 2012)

I would just like to point out that I am NOT a serving Police Officer. It was just a porky to frighten the little darlings. 

Well done Phil.


----------



## carolinemoon (May 4, 2012)

Good for you!

I think I saw the posting you are talking about....sad little gits!


----------



## DTDog (May 4, 2012)

Take it the camping trip with dog's is off then !!!

I was looking forward to going dogging ........ I assume this means going camping with your pet dog ??


----------



## Admin (May 4, 2012)

I think the language they were using made it obvious they were kids. Some of the words they were using are only 'funny' to children.

I have only posted this now so if they read it they can enjoy a wonderful weekend thinking about what awaits them on their return to school on Tuesday.

They have a special surprise lined up for them.... what fun!


----------



## al n sal (May 4, 2012)

i must of been asleep.....when did that happen


----------



## runnach (May 4, 2012)

I wouldn't no where to start in catching the culprits.

Jen posted a couple of days ago re the effort that is invested in keeping this site ticking over and again work behind the scenes effort to keep the site safe.

I  responded recently in answer to a newbie that just seemed concerned in obtaining the poi files and wanted  reassurance that their was value.

Contribqution towards others and tolerance is a far more attractive proposition  and hopefully sets us apart from the rest.

Today has proved that wildcamping is a community not just a website.

I would respectfully suggest to all to stop for a moment and consider the wider benefits of the site which collectively we offer .....rather than 15 quid for a database.

Channa


----------



## lotty (May 4, 2012)

well done Phil
I didn't see the posts in question but I am glad they are going to get their punishments.
Thank you Phil for your hard work, not only on this but on running this great site.:king:
Lotty


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (May 4, 2012)

Well done, Phil! I wonder what on earth was happening when I saw one of the posts on the Wildcamping story, and then discovered there'd been an outbreak of it.  Hopefully, others with similar ideas will read and learn!!

Thanks for all the hard work!

KP x x x


----------



## veedubmatt (May 4, 2012)

well done inspector gadget 
you could tell it was some kid by the way he/she was posting


----------



## Makzine (May 4, 2012)

I missed the actual posts but WELL DONE Phil :cheers: I would love to be a fly on their wall when they get back:idea-007:


----------



## snowbirds (May 4, 2012)

Well done Phill I do hope they don't smack their hands to hard:hammer::hammer::hammer:

Snowbirds.:ninja::ninja:





Phil said:


> My apologies that I did not delete the rude posts from the site earlier.
> This was because I wanted to catch the culprits rather than just deleting them.
> 
> Anyway my mission was successful!
> ...


----------



## Admin (May 4, 2012)

I have just deleted posts from this thread from the naughty child.

He mentioned changing his I.p. address. It is not possible to pretend to be another I.p. address. You can use an anonymous address but you did not.

And even better you just used your home BT internet connection to post. So now if you deny it on Tuesday BT can provide your home address to the school.


----------



## Neckender (May 4, 2012)

c:

John.


----------



## donkey too (May 4, 2012)

Sorry if you don't agree but I rekon the buckle end of my belt would have done them more good.


----------



## marydot (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for removing that trash.  I reported it this morning, but wasn't sure if it was a joke at first.  However, I didn't find it funny when it continued.

Those involved were probablysupposed to be doing some research or something innocent, and therefore 'boring', and decided to liven up their lesson a bit.  Mary


----------



## Makzine (May 4, 2012)

Why is it that children think they know better bring back corporal punishment I say:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## runnach (May 4, 2012)

Makzine said:


> Why is it that children think they know better bring back corporal punishment I say:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:



And  demonstrate that a form of violence is justified.?... You should be ashamed of yourself...

You should have posted at least two hours earlier, the humiliation of a few strokes of a cane across their scrawny little arses would give them something to contemplate next time about to do something stupid.

Dare I say if corporal punishment  was still administered in schools the deterrent factor alone would prevent a lot of this rubbish.

Nevermind , you might meet up with them somewhere like millers dale abseiling or some other activities funded.by taxpayers because the little darlings are misunderstood.

Forget decent well behaved children they get dock all unless their parenfs can afford it.

Rant possibly over 
Channa


----------



## fishy & Nina (May 4, 2012)

channa said:


> And  demonstrate that a form of violence is justified.?... You should be ashamed of yourself...
> 
> You should have posted at least two hours earlier, the humiliation of a few strokes of a cane across their scrawny little arses would give them something to contemplate next time about to do something stupid.
> 
> ...



You keep ranting Channa - it stops me from wearing out my 2 little fingers trying to type.................c::wave:


----------



## runnach (May 4, 2012)

As  a young lad my mother once told me that the bad people who were sent to prison were only given bread and water to eat .... That seriously disturbed my young mind that prison was not a good idea.

 I. Tried my best to behave and church roof jobs I blamed on old Arthur( he made me do it routine)

But actually on a serious  note it did have an effect that I tried to keep out of trouble.


All was good until I was 14 and some friends found a hot motorbike and great fun riding around fields till such time caught and locked up in the local police station
 I remember clear has a bell four of us stood in a line in an office policeman muttering under his breath...then he noticed one of our gaggle wearing a leeds united scarf.
Next thing rattled the lad against a filing cabinet and started preaching not fit to wear the scarf disgrace etc etc

Did it do us any harm?..frankly no..it put the fear of god in us ...and behaving was a better bet than being tears.

Interestingly, I spoke with my mum the other day and despite all this 35 years ago...she shared it was the moment she was most disappapointed in me.


Still my LOL bruv was expelled for running a card school...lol...I mentioned it at his wedding went down like a trump in a spacesuit....on reflection perhaps we were a bit unruly...and we were soon checked...we would never  have dreamed. Mugging. O ld ladies...burgalary etc


----------



## Firefox (May 4, 2012)

I'm not convinced about anyone's draconian solutions to juvenile misbehaviour. 

Stealing apples, graphitti in toilets, nicking bikes, breaking the odd window etc all went on 50-60 years ago when there WAS corporal punishment, and a local bobby who'd give you a clip round the ear.

A bit of trolling on the internet is just the modern day equivalent of someone at a loose end. Six of the best didn't solve the problem of bored people then, and it won't now. Helping people find useful things to do is a better shot.


----------



## Minisorella (May 4, 2012)

Well that's a disappointment... I clicked on the link called 'Rude Postings' and didn't find any! :lol-049:

Seriously though, well done Phil.  I didn't see the posts - haven't been around this past couple of days.  I know kids will be kids but I hope they get the message that others don't always find offensive language and behaviour amusing.  I suppose everything seems hilarious when you're young but there are plenty of yoof orientated forums out there that they can troll and hopefully meet their match.

Just had a thought... I wonder what they supposed Wildcamping might be about :lol-053:


----------



## Firefox (May 4, 2012)

I didn't think the postings were actually very rude, but I can understand how some may be offended.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (May 4, 2012)

Minisorella;188420.  Just had a thought... I wonder what they supposed Wildcamping might be about :lol-053:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> The mind boggles..... if they saw our banner with the "wild, fun and friendly motorhome community" on it, maybe their dirty little minds went into overdrive!!  c:


----------



## Tco (May 4, 2012)

> I didn't think the postings were actually very rude, but I can understand how some may be offended.





> I'm not convinced about anyone's draconian solutions to juvenile misbehaviour.



Firefox, I fear you may find yourself in the minority on this.

I remember when I was a child a certain Sgt. Ashby held sway in our area. We did all we could not to incur his wrath.


----------



## runnach (May 4, 2012)

kernowprickles said:


> The mind boggles..... if they saw our banner with the "wild, fun and friendly motorhome community" on it, maybe their dirty little minds went into overdrive!!  c:



You mean we don't do 'wild' never 'fun'.........I think I got it wrong too then...oh well....anybody want to buy my faves dangerously decacadent dungeon for your darkest desires  banner then.?


Thought I could have made a fortune in Derbyshire this weekend ....guaranteed a hit in Grimsby but still early watershed and all that so can't spill the beans
Channa


----------



## Drew (May 5, 2012)

Well done Phil, thanks for keeping us safe 

It's good to know that this forum is looked after, and I hope the little B's enjoy their surprise. Didn't get to see the offending post but if it was bad enough for the effort put in to catch them it must have been pretty bad.


----------



## bopper (May 5, 2012)

I really hate to see rude pictures and suggestive remarks on here, they disgust me!!!!

Bye the way Phil.....   I missed the postings... any chance of seeing 'em on the QT?


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (May 5, 2012)

bopper said:


> I really hate to see rude pictures and suggestive remarks on here, they disgust me!!!!
> 
> Bye the way Phil.....   I missed the postings... any chance of seeing 'em on the QT?



LOL! You didn't miss much, but if you want a sample, go here: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/fun-games/13894-wildcamping-story-member-made-110.html   This is one of their milder efforts, the one I saw had a whole page of :shag: smilies!!


----------



## maingate (May 12, 2012)

We have got another low life, thickhead troll again.

Where do they come from? Has there been a mass escape from a loony bin?

Perhaps his single brain cell is looking for company? :lol-049:


----------



## n brown (May 12, 2012)

kernowprickles said:


> The mind boggles..... if they saw our banner with the "wild, fun and friendly motorhome community" on it, maybe their dirty little minds went into overdrive!!  c:



if i'd been one of their  parents i'd have pleaded entrapment on the part of the forum,sued Phil for deception and demanded wf stickers without having to send a sae as compo


----------



## Admin (May 12, 2012)

wildcamping1 said:


> You sound like a right idiot phil. Were you never a child who had fun. Well obviously you wern't sound twat.




Fun when one side is laughing and the other is angry or upset is called abuse.

Yes I had fun, respectfully and without causing harm or upset.


----------



## kimbowbill (May 12, 2012)

wildcamping1 said:


> You sound like a right idiot phil. Were you never a child who had fun. Well obviously you wern't sound twat.



so is that what you call fun, posting daft messages on a forum OMG you really need to get a life, and how can you call Phil an idiot, you've never met the man, and thats the problem with people like you, you cant face people, you can be insulting and stupid on a forum but come face to face you wunt stand a chance you little ****, you really need to have a word with yourself, little mr **** for brains


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (May 12, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> so is that what you call fun, posting daft messages on a forum OMG you really need to get a life, and how can you call Phil an idiot, you've never met the man, and thats the problem with people like you, you cant face people, you can be insulting and stupid on a forum but come face to face you wunt stand a chance you little ****, you really need to have a word with yourself, little mr **** for brains



Well said, Jen!! I could almost feel sorry for the poor disadvantaged little sod.  Such a sad life he leads!!

KP x x


----------



## n brown (May 12, 2012)

kernowprickles said:


> Well said, Jen!! I could almost feel sorry for the poor disadvantaged little sod.  Such a sad life he leads!!
> 
> KP x x



disadvantaged?i get a picture of a spiteful little **** for brains living in his bedroom and calling his indulgent mother nasty names in front of his repellent mates for their s******ing approval


----------



## n brown (May 12, 2012)

for gods sake whats wrong with sn ig ger ing ,its the only word that fits and only a moron would take offence! i was going to say' snickering' but i'm too much of a gentleman to even hint at ladies undergarments


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 12, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> so is that what you call fun, posting daft messages on a forum OMG you really need to get a life, and how can you call Phil an idiot, you've never met the man, and thats the problem with people like you, you cant face people, you can be insulting and stupid on a forum but come face to face you wunt stand a chance you little ****, you really need to have a word with yourself, little mr **** for brains



Wow! I would not like to cross you! lol.


----------



## al n sal (May 12, 2012)

wildcamping1 said:


> You sound like a right idiot phil. Were you never a child who had fun. Well obviously you wern't sound twat.



:lol-053:. is that the best you can do:lol-053: you sad little man...I bet you still thumb the Lingerie pages in the grattons catalogue giggling like a little twisted girlie:lol-049:...obviously you've just progressed from shouting rude works on the high street like, boobbies...giggle giggle...you are a SAD SACK...


----------



## kimbowbill (May 13, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Wow! I would not like to cross you! lol.



Nooooooooooooo, i'm ok, its Henry you dont want to cross, lol, i got a bit fired up last night when i saw that post, slaggin Phil off, plus i had a little tiddly wink, i'm normally very quiet and shy :wacko:


----------



## barryd (May 13, 2012)

al n sal said:


> I bet you still thumb the Lingerie pages in the grattons catalogue ...



Now come on chaps.  Who hasn’t looked forward as a youngster to the new Grattons falling on the doormat?  Happy days.  Of course the yoof of today have access to a zillion porn sites and I feel sorry for them that they will never appreciate the pure pleasure of thumbing though that long awaited addition of mum’s catalogue.  (God I hope this isn’t just me)

I missed the posts (Again!).  I assume it must have been horrendous to have caused such a stir.  Anyone want to enlighten me as to exactly what they said / posted?


----------



## Robmac (May 13, 2012)

He will leave home one day and maybe even get a girlfriend then he won't have to take out his frustration from behind a keyboard


----------



## runnach (May 13, 2012)

barryd said:


> Now come on chaps.  Who hasn’t looked forward as a youngster to the new Grattons falling on the doormat?  Happy days.  Of course the yoof of today have access to a zillion porn sites and I feel sorry for them that they will never appreciate the pure pleasure of thumbing though that long awaited addition of mum’s catalogue.  (God I hope this isn’t just me)
> 
> I missed the posts (Again!).  I assume it must have been horrendous to have caused such a stir.  Anyone want to enlighten me as to exactly what they said / posted?



No idea Barry what you are on about.....err umm.....whens the next one out?.....got a few swops if yer interested....

I read the post, and didn't respond, on the basis that's what they get off on a reaction..

Social inadequates

Channa


----------



## n brown (May 13, 2012)

barryd said:


> Now come on chaps.  Who hasn’t looked forward as a youngster to the new Grattons falling on the doormat?  Happy days.  Of course the yoof of today have access to a zillion porn sites and I feel sorry for them that they will never appreciate the pure pleasure of thumbing though that long awaited addition of mum’s catalogue.  (God I hope this isn’t just me)
> 
> I missed the posts (Again!).  I assume it must have been horrendous to have caused such a stir.  Anyone want to enlighten me as to exactly what they said / posted?



just out of interest,in morocco i liked to visit little carpentry workshops in the souks for a chat and a nose.the usual pinups on the walls were usually covers from 50's and 60's knitting patterns showing western girls in cardigans and headscarfs obviously wearing those madonna type rocket nose cone bras.but hey ho whatever rings your bell eh?


----------



## Oasis (May 14, 2012)

Interestingly enough, another forum I use has had the same problem. They were contacted by the Bluecoat Acadamy in Nottingham. See Midlands Heritage Forum  :wave:


----------



## suej (May 14, 2012)

Oasis said:


> Interestingly enough, another forum I use has had the same problem. They were contacted by the Bluecoat Acadamy in Nottingham. See Midlands Heritage Forum  :wave:



Tried the link but you've got to be a registered user to access.

Sue


----------



## Firefox (May 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> I missed the posts (Again!).  I assume it must have been horrendous to have caused such a stir.  Anyone want to enlighten me as to exactly what they said / posted?



It wasn't horrendous or even rude (IMHO) Just a pain for the admin to clear up ... along the lines of "I want an orgy in a motorhome" , "let's have sex in a motorhome" , motorhomebender is here etc. I mean when did you last hear somebody use the word "bender" :lol-053: ? It was obviously the language of a 13 or 14 year old!


----------



## Mastodon (May 15, 2012)

basildog said:


> Lol but what adults fail to realise is that most kids actually like being suspended or excluded from school so have yet to work out where the punishment is ?



Kids may like it, but their parents don't and hopfully dispense summary justice...


----------



## barryd (May 15, 2012)

Firefox said:


> It wasn't horrendous or even rude (IMHO) Just a pain for the admin to clear up ... along the lines of "I want an orgy in a motorhome" , "let's have sex in a motorhome" , motorhomebender is here etc. I mean when did you last hear somebody use the word "bender" :lol-053: ? It was obviously the language of a 13 or 14 year old!




Motorhomebender!!  :raofl:

sorry but thats funny.


----------

